# Frio no Sabugal - Natal 2011



## DRC (26 Dez 2011 às 18:06)

Boa tarde.
Passei os dias 24, 25 e 26 de Dezembro no Bairro de São Pedro, freguesia de Aldeia de Santo António (Sabugal) e partilho convosco algumas fotos desses dias:

No dia 24 á noite fui até à cidade do Sabugal a apenas 1 km (talvez nem tanto) do Bairro de São Pedro ver o Madeiro de Natal, estava um frio de rachar:




Presépio montado no Largo da Fonte:




O dia 25 de Dezembro amanheceu gelado, registei uma mínima de *-2,9ºC*. e havia uma grande geada:








Esta manhã (de dia 26) o frio era mesmo muito intenso, registei como mínima uns incríveis *-5,9ºC* e estava tudo gelado:












Este tanque gelou.




Estranhamente a estação do IM do Sabugal na Colónia Agrícola de Martim Rei na outra margem do Coa a alguns kms de distância registou temperaturas mais elevadas do que as que registei. Poderão as mais baixas temperaturas se deverem ao facto de haver um pequeno vale no Bairro de São Pedro por onde passa uma pequena ribeira? (consegue ver-se nas fotos os local por onde passa a ribeira)


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Dez 2011 às 18:53)

DRC disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Passei os dias 24, 25 e 26 de Dezembro no Bairro de São Pedro, freguesia de Aldeia de Santo António (Sabugal) e partilho convosco algumas fotos desses dias:
> 
> No dia 24 á noite fui até à cidade do Sabugal a apenas 1 km (talvez nem tanto) do Bairro de São Pedro ver o Madeiro de Natal, estava um frio de rachar:
> ...



Eu quando ia passar temporadas de inverno na Aldeia do Bispo, concelho do Sabugal, além do frio intenso que por lá se passa, na zona mais baixa da aldeia onde também passa um ribeiro, o frio era claramente mais intenso que nos restantes locais... e era uma diferença bem notória, de vários graus...

PS: Excelentes fotos de uma zona do país que muito gosto...


----------



## DRC (26 Dez 2011 às 18:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Eu quando ia passar temporadas de inverno na Aldeia do Bispo, concelho do Sabugal, além do frio intenso que por lá se passa, na zona mais baixa da aldeia onde também passa um ribeiro, o frio era claramente mais intenso que nos restantes locais... e era uma diferença bem notória, de vários graus...
> 
> PS: Excelentes fotos de uma zona do país que muito gosto...



Aldeia do Bispo é de certeza a freguesia mais fria do concelho do Sabugal.
Ontem estive na vizinha Aldeia Velha e pouco depois das 18h30, mal se tinha posto o Sol e já começava a haver geada nos carros.

Conhece o local onde tirei as fotos?


----------



## DRC (26 Dez 2011 às 20:16)




----------



## mr. phillip (26 Dez 2011 às 20:17)

DRC disse:


> Aldeia do Bispo é de certeza a freguesia mais fria do concelho do Sabugal.
> Ontem estive na vizinha Aldeia Velha e pouco depois das 18h30, mal se tinha posto o Sol e já começava a haver geada nos carros.
> 
> Conhece o local onde tirei as fotos?



Não reconheço o local das fotos, mas o madeiro a arder faz-me lembrar belas noites com uma mini numa mão e a outra a aquecer ao lume...


----------



## DRC (26 Dez 2011 às 20:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não reconheço o local das fotos, mas o madeiro a arder faz-me lembrar belas noites com uma mini numa mão e a outra a aquecer ao lume...



O Madeiro foi feito junto ao Tribunal do Sabugal, no local onde se fazem as conhecidas festas de São João.


----------



## Z13 (26 Dez 2011 às 22:34)

Bela geada!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2011 às 22:37)

Boas fotos da geada e gelo que se abateram por aí


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 22:46)

Boas fotos, parece que foram tiradas aqui na zona (as da geada)


----------



## DRC (27 Dez 2011 às 15:14)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas fotos, parece que foram tiradas aqui na zona (as da geada)



Há dias no Sabugal em que a geada parece neve, no caso destes dois dias (25 e 26) era quase meio-dia e ainda havia geada nos sítios à sombra.


----------

